

A Sexy DSL for Arguments in Node.js - BenjaminCoe
http://blog.attachments.me/post/10135604738/a-sexy-dsl-for-javascript-arguments

======
dlikhten
Very sexy indeed. Sexy DSL for RoR? Caz RoR argument munging is pretty
atrocious as well.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
In a lot of languages, I think there's a lot of work that can be done, with
regards to making better tools for dealing with function arguments.

I don't think I'm the right person to volunteer myself to make one for RoR
though, too much of a Ruby amateur.

